# Study Materials for the PE 2009 - Electrical and Electronics Section



## dorsiareservations (Aug 6, 2009)

Am I the only person taking the Electrical and Electronics PE? I have started to study for it, but am not sure what materials to get. Has anyone taken it all ready, any recommends, thoughts on the test, etc?

thanks


----------



## dzdave00 (Aug 11, 2009)

dorsiareservations said:


> Am I the only person taking the Electrical and Electronics PE? I have started to study for it, but am not sure what materials to get. Has anyone taken it all ready, any recommends, thoughts on the test, etc?
> thanks


There are several threads already here which talk about people's recommendations on study books/references. What specific area of electrical will you be taking?


----------



## dorsiareservations (Aug 11, 2009)

dzdave00 said:


> There are several threads already here which talk about people's recommendations on study books/references. What specific area of electrical will you be taking?


Im taking the electrical and electronics section. Most of the threads are about the power section / computer section.

I was planning on just getting the practice exam, but not sure what else I should get / bring.


----------



## schmidty99 (Sep 22, 2009)

I just started studying for the electrical/electronics and I think you should definitely get the practice problems from NCEES. I'm not taking the test until April 2010, because I feel I need the extra time to get up to speed again. I haven't hardly looked at a electronics problem since I graduated college in 1998. Anyway, I obtained several books off of eBay. Some that I have are the Schaum's books of Basic Electricity, Basic Electrical Engineering and another one I can't remember right now. I also have the Dr. Blanks DVD's which are helpful, but very dry(I just started them). They seem to be a good refresher so far, but I got the DVD's are before I knew they were going to change the format of the test. Anyway, they still have value, just not as much as before I think I echo the same as everyone here to work as many problems as you can. I did buy the new version of the EERM, edition 8 I think, but I haven't got far enough along working with my problems to know if its good or not. I think most people think they could have made it without the EERM. I have several others that I'll have to list when I get home.

What do you feel you skill level is? Maybe you just need to get the NCEES practice problems and see if you can work them. Then obtain your study materials from that point. I also ran across a couple of PE Refreshers offered by different colleges, on-campus and distance learning (DVD's), but they are very expensive. I can send you those links if you like.


----------



## dorsiareservations (Sep 29, 2009)

My skill level is high, but its more pratical and less theorhetical. Im working on a phd, and use all this stuff at work. Im going through the NCEES book, doing the problems, and when I dont know a problem I make a cheat sheet for it.

If cant do the N channel mosfet problem, Ill find a ton of basic info on the n channels, print it, and put it in a binder for the exam. Im just repeating the problems over and over until I understand them.

:smileyballs:


----------



## schmidty99 (Oct 1, 2009)

I know what you mean. I just spent about 4 hrs on one problem just trying to figure out all the steps that they didn't show me. They didn't show some of the math in their solution, so that kicked my butt. My problem right now is I need to get back up to speed on algebra and calc. I mean I pretty much forgot about the FOIL method until this week! I have a long way to go. It doesn't help that I haven't used it in practice or theory since I graduated from college 11 years ago.

I'm trying to study about 2 hours per night, 5 days/week with some built in downtime. I think/hope that will be enough and that I don't get burned out. What's your study schedule like?


----------

